# New in Cairo



## Dutchie (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello everyone 
I have just moved to Cairo (from Holland) and would really love to go out to some of the bars and clubs. But my question is how "safe"is it to go out to these places as a single woman?

Also are there any expat forums in Cairo where people can arrange to meet for a drink?

Thanks!


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Dutchie said:


> Hello everyone
> I have just moved to Cairo (from Holland) and would really love to go out to some of the bars and clubs. But my question is how "safe"is it to go out to these places as a single woman?
> 
> Also are there any expat forums in Cairo where people can arrange to meet for a drink?
> ...


Hi

I don't actually drink, so I am probably not the best person to answer this but I have been out with friends who drink alcohol and they tend to go to places like Hard Rock Cafe or the hotels. I don't think it's very common to see single women going to these sort of places, as Egyptians tend to go out in groups. But it's not unsafe for a woman to go to the hotels, although you might get hit on as it seems some people draw inferences from a woman being in a hotel on their own (I speak from experience!).

I haven't been to the clubs other than Cairo Jazz Club (which bizarrely was playing techno music). Again it would be unusual to go on your own but you wouldn't be unsafe

I think you can drink at the BCA and there's a sticky at the top of the page.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

What part of Cairo? I live in Maadi and feel quite safe going alone to the Ace Club (although it's a membership club, you can go in as a guest of a member to try it out). Many nice peopel there, and they have done a lot of improvements to the facilities over the past year. The BCA in Maadi is gorgeous, but the drinks are expensive. I have only been there with a group (for Trivia Night).


----------



## Dutchie (Sep 29, 2010)

Beatle said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't actually drink, so I am probably not the best person to answer this but I have been out with friends who drink alcohol and they tend to go to places like Hard Rock Cafe or the hotels. I don't think it's very common to see single women going to these sort of places, as Egyptians tend to go out in groups. But it's not unsafe for a woman to go to the hotels, although you might get hit on as it seems some people draw inferences from a woman being in a hotel on their own (I speak from experience!).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback..... I know about the hotel thing....done a bit of travelling myself and yes I can relate


----------



## Dutchie (Sep 29, 2010)

txlstewart said:


> What part of Cairo? I live in Maadi and feel quite safe going alone to the Ace Club (although it's a membership club, you can go in as a guest of a member to try it out). Many nice peopel there, and they have done a lot of improvements to the facilities over the past year. The BCA in Maadi is gorgeous, but the drinks are expensive. I have only been there with a group (for Trivia Night).


I am in Zamalek. Thanks for taking the time to reply. I will keep an eye out on some the event postings and make my way to the BCA one of these days!
Take care


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Dutchie and welcome to the forum

Tomorrow night is a welcome back party at the BCA Mohandiseen where they usually offer you a deal on membership for the remaining year, yes you can safely go there alone.
I live near Zamalek and I am often there and I could meet you for a coffee in the afternoon I dont drink but I can point out the bars lol Lanson who posts also organises get togethers and I am sure he will be in touch once he logs in

Maiden


----------



## Dutchie (Sep 29, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Dutchie and welcome to the forum
> 
> Tomorrow night is a welcome back party at the BCA Mohandiseen where they usually offer you a deal on membership for the remaining year, yes you can safely go there alone.
> I live near Zamalek and I am often there and I could meet you for a coffee in the afternoon I dont drink but I can point out the bars lol Lanson who posts also organises get togethers and I am sure he will be in touch once he logs in
> ...


Hi ya Maiden!
Thanks for the welcome! Im just travelling at the moment and will be back again 2 weeks- would love to meet up then.
Not sure how we can send private emails so I can send you my details,
Look forward to hearing from Lanson.

Speak soon take care!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Dutchie said:


> Hi ya Maiden!
> Thanks for the welcome! Im just travelling at the moment and will be back again 2 weeks- would love to meet up then.
> Not sure how we can send private emails so I can send you my details,
> Look forward to hearing from Lanson.
> ...




One more post and you can use the private message facility.

Just get in touch when you are free

Maiden


----------



## ELTViola (May 12, 2010)

Dutchie said:


> Hi ya Maiden!
> Thanks for the welcome! Im just travelling at the moment and will be back again 2 weeks- would love to meet up then.
> Not sure how we can send private emails so I can send you my details,
> Look forward to hearing from Lanson.
> ...


Hi, don't know if you've read my thread, but I'm new to Cairo too but from the UK  I'm in Heliopolis but if you'd like to meet up in Zamalek I'd be willing - I'm free most nights/weekends. Let me know if you'd like to go for a drink sometime - I don't know many people here yet so I'm keen to make friends!

El


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ELTViola said:


> Hi, don't know if you've read my thread, but I'm new to Cairo too but from the UK  I'm in Heliopolis but if you'd like to meet up in Zamalek I'd be willing - I'm free most nights/weekends. Let me know if you'd like to go for a drink sometime - I don't know many people here yet so I'm keen to make friends!
> 
> El




Hi

Yes that is fine.. I am busy on Monday but other than that I am free unless of course I get an offer that is too good to turn down. pm me you contact details and I will give you a call

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If anyone wants to meet up in Zamalek/Mohandiseen just pm me with your contact details

Maiden


----------



## Aismail (Apr 17, 2012)

Hoi,
It's nice find Dutch in Cairo... 
Wanna meet and maybe I can help you in your Arabic and show you around.


----------

